# Herculaneum



## Nautilus (Feb 12, 2020)

This is a very informative video tour of Herculaneum.  We spent a few hours there but apparently, we missed about half of what there is to see.  I was very surprised to learn that they believe only about 25% of the city has been exposed thus far.


----------



## oldman (Feb 12, 2020)

I would just like to go to Italy. I was supposed to go to Italy and Greece last summer, but my sister became very ill with Sepsis. She was in the hospital for 7 weeks. I wasn't going anywhere until she was out of ICU. My wife would like to try again this summer, but I would like to go later, maybe like early fall. 

It is a nice video and those buried cities and their stories are interesting.


----------

